# Whats blooming?



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

What nectar and pollen bearing plants are blooming in your neck of the woods?? down here the mesquite is blooming again after the rains. the trees and grasses are putting out pollen, And the wildflowers will start again in a few weeks .


----------



## BearCreekFarm (Jun 24, 2005)

Here in MN white clover is still blooming, along with an assortment of wildflowers.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Here in IN it's white clover, alfalfa (I know they don't get much from that, if anything) soybeans! Wildflowers along the creeks too.... So, the BIG producer is white clover. Oh! the Buckwheat patch is still blooming, so I'd guess they're working that too.

Since I got that skunk, my hives are really building up! I'm going to take a peek today, and see how things are going in the hives.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I haven't kept bees for some years now, but I know around here mostly it's clover bloom making good honey now. 
There are lots of wildflowers including goldenrod in bloom at this time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Dutch Clover, Mamoth Red Clover, Sweet Clover both white and yellow, Golden Rod, Northen bed straw, Shasta Daisys, Black Eyed Susans, Cone Flowers both white and red also and Thistle to name just a few.

 Al


----------



## Orville (Jan 25, 2005)

The main bloom here is the Sourwood tree. It doesn't sound appetizing, but sourwood honey is very good....has it's own market. Many honey producers pull their honey and set empty supers just before the sourwood blooms so they can label it as sourwood honey.


----------



## LaDonna (Nov 16, 2004)

We have Morning Glories, Sunflowers, marigolds and rose moss, Lavender
Here's what the bee's like.


----------

